

Kernel panic that crashed HN - csense
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jrwvwhmd5qen06x/Screenshot%202014-05-31%2017.34.36.png

======
csense
OP here. I got this link from HNStatus twitter:
[https://twitter.com/HNStatus](https://twitter.com/HNStatus)

Let's discuss.

